# Oriole Beach/Tiger Point fishing



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

So I have launched out of the Oriole Beach boat launch and ran east for about a mile or so three different times now. Fished the entire way back over a period of about 5 to 6 hours. The entire time I'm staying in grass flats and around the docks. The only thing I have been catching is catfish. 

Is anyone having any luck in this area? And if so would you mind sharing some info?

Using gulps with cajun thunder.


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have a boat anymore but soon I hope to. Anyways I use to launch OB and head across the sound about a mile east of Portofino beachside. There is an inlet I loved to fish. Grass flats. Caught many a speck and redfish there early morn late afternoon. Nitetime for specks around the lighted docks with weather warming up. Sounds like you have the right bait. I like the bubble gum/chartreuse gulps. I fished it with a cajun thunder and without the CT. good luck


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

I went once again with very little success. I am pretty much giving up on that area for the time being. But thanks for the reply.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Put the popping cork away and fish the large mullet schools with a gold 1/4 oz spoon. Just throw spoon into school and on edges and steady retrieve. Good luck.


----------

